# Substrate layering



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a 90G tank that I want to put as a planted tank again. My question is, is it beneficial to have the substrate layered? ie: have aquatic soil on the bottom with a gravel (say aquariumplants.com substrate) on top?


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden (Nov 19, 2011)

In my opinion, it doesn't make any sense. Aquatic Soil usually looks much better than a gravel. Earlier or later they will mix up


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

So should I stick with just one substrate then?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Layered substrates can be great, or no improvement at all, depending on what the layers are!

You will find lots of discussion on layered substrates in the mineralized topsoil stickies in the library forum, and in El Natural. My personal favorite combination is mineralized topsoil with a cap of Turface or gravel.


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 8, 2011)

if you use different sized layers, the largest sized layer will end up on top over time.


----------

